# Bad Well Tee install



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That little swing check hammers nicely when the pump cycles lol.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Please show us the after pic I just threw up in my mouth looking at that! Who's trailer was it anyway?


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Shady work..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Here we go again,... damn jsohs...


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Fine work. 

While PVC can be used on wells here, it is a strange feeling to see it in use. Can't recall anytime I have seen it done properly. 

Around here it's mostly black poly coming it, tank tee, the copper or Pex to house.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

We can use sch 40 pvc on well tank connection... well codes different from plumbing codes.. the state like to fight among themsleves over it.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Brass or shcd 80 PVC tank tee and PVC to well and to treatment equipment, all the equip is plumbed with PVC also. That's how we do it 

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

What was the original call for?


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Brass or shcd 80 PVC tank tee and PVC to well and to treatment equipment, all the equip is plumbed with PVC also. That's how we do it
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


You must save a lot of money compared to using copper, that's using your brain


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

vinpadalino said:


> You must save a lot of money compared to using copper, that's using your brain


Copper would actually be a bad choice, if used to plumb the filtration system, because the hydrogen sufide in our water eats right through it. That's here n/e way. After the filtration system copper is fine.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Here we go again,... damn jsohs...


what's a jsohs? Do I need to know this?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> what's a jsohs? Do I need to know this?


Just a past member that thought he was a liscensed master plumber.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> what's a jsohs? Do I need to know this?


 Can't find a link related to jsohs.. can a fellow plumber direct her to the site? Thanks..


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Is it really the finished pic?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Here's how a tank should look 











sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

That's pretty, but wouldn't you still be more comfortable with at least CPVC?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Here's how a tank should look
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 What's is that 'red' thingy next to the pressure switch?? Don't seen it around here..


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> What's is that 'red' thingy next to the pressure switch?? Don't seen it around here..


Cycle stop valve- holds constant pressure down stream of the valve. Very good product. 

Www.cyclestopvalves.com

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> That's pretty, but wouldn't you still be more comfortable with at least CPVC?


Cpvc and sun= big problems 

PVC is still effected by sun but not as bad as cpvc.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Cycle stop valve- holds constant pressure down stream of the valve. Very good product.
> 
> Www.cyclestopvalves.com
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 Oh yea.. heard of them and not much need around here.. I usually set pressure setting at 4o/60 range..


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

You should at least have a vac breaker on that boiler drain, around here they prefer no threads at all.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Oh yea.. heard of them and not much need around here.. I usually set pressure setting at 4o/60 range..


With a 55 psi cycle stop valve we set the switch at 45 62

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

bartnc37 said:


> You should at least have a vac breaker on that boiler drain, around here they prefer no threads at all.


Vac breaker went on after that pic was took, cause we flush the system before we put the vb's on.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------

